# 2001 Grand Am GT



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

You would not know about any oil loss if you changed your oil at 3000 mi intervals as virtually all mechanics recommend


----------



## panhandlion (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Dad... I change it every 5000 thank you... I gave total approximate loss so as to not waste someone's time who wanted to help me.

Keep your smart ass comments to yourself unless you have something to contribute... if not to society to the issue in my original post...


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

A quart every 3000 miles would not be considered excessive for the big six cylinder American engine that you've got in there
...you have the 6-cyl right?...3.8L?


----------



## panhandlion (Nov 26, 2007)

no, it is not a 3.8L it is a 3.4L... but whatever size, is that right? i mean seriously... that sort of oil consumption is normal? Even on such a lightly used engine...


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

You are welcome Son, No smart ass answer intended, but changing your oil 6 times in 6 years is neglect. Information on proper oil change intervals is in every owners manual, and to get the best longevity of any vehicle, You will need to follow the severe service intervals as set by your vehicle manufacturer.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a 93 Prix with 115K on a 3.0 V6 and it might burn a quart every 3-4K miles. 

I dont think you have an oil problem and wouldnt worry about it although make sure to check and change the oil on a regular basis.


----------



## panhandlion (Nov 26, 2007)

I have owned the car for only a year and a half...

It had 3200 miles on it when I bought it...

Mom always said you were a smart ass...


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

panhandlion said:


> ... that sort of oil consumption is normal? Even on such a lightly used engine...


Yup
Actually it may be because of the low mileage that you are having the problem
Actually at only 5K a year it's more than likely...it's almost a given

If that's really short trips, then the engine is not heating up enough keep the oil acids to keep from corroding the insides while it's sitting after it's run
This leads to internal wear and oil consumption

Or if that's a long time sitting between starts then the oil is not covering the internals during start-up (heavy wear on internals means more consumption) and/or the seals and gaskets are drying out (leaks, but not like big puddle leaks, smaller ones where the oils blow off while your driving)

Either way, that low type of usage would be under the "heavy duty" maintenance schedule
The oil changes should not wait for a year (mileage schedule) and should be done by every few months (time schedule), regardless of mileage


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

panhandlion said:


> I have owned the car for only a year and a half...
> 
> It had 3200 miles on it when I bought it...


3200 in 4 1/2 years?
Ugh

That's when the words "low mileage" mean "Run, Forrest, Run!"






...and no, I'm not kidding
So yeas, I'd expect this engine to burn a qrt every 3K
That would not be unusual...it'd be expected


----------



## panhandlion (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the advice...

I guess what I am am hearing is that I don't need to worry about this oil consumption...

Just check and change it regularly and replace any loss as it occurs...

Right? :thumbsup:


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Basically, yup
Keep an eye on it

You could do a compression test on the cylinders
That would indicate if there is excessive wear on the inside, and your motor is headed for an early rebuild
It would also indicate if it's strong as an Ox and no worries

That might give you a better idea of what's ahead
But even if compression was low (but not below specs), I'm not sure I'd do anything except keep an eye on it..then rebuild it if it gets below specs


----------

